# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات متصفح المتصفح العملاق Mozilla Firefox19.0b4 باللغات ar/en/fr فرنسى ,عربى, انجليزى

## mohamed73

*    *  ** *اليوم نقدم لكم برنامج  Mozilla   firefox 19.0b4  * * 
     المتصفح         العملاق     Mozilla Firefox 19.0b4     باللغات       ar/en/fr     فرنسى     ,عربى,             انجليزى           متصفح            mozilla              firefox       متصفح بسيط واكثر من رائع وغني عن التعريف يتميز   بسرعة   بالتصفح  وهالكلام  اقوله من تجربة شخصية كما انه يحتوي على  مميزات  مثل  تنظيم   الصفحات على  شكل تابز في اعلى الصفحة وحماية اكبر  وايضا دعم  ميرة  الأخبار   الفورية RSS  وموجود فيه ايضا إضافات الـ  Plugins اللي  تعطيك  عالم كامل من   الإضافات مثل  الحالة الجوية وبرامج  إدارة التحميل  المرفقة  ...     Mozilla   Firefox 19 is a fast, secure and easy  to  use web browser thatt offers   many advantages over other web  browsers,  such as the tabbed browsing   and the ability to block pop-up  windows. It  lets you to view Web pages   way faster, using less of  your computer’s  memory. Take Firefox with  you  wherever you go.  Synchronize your browsing  across multiple  devices.      Mozilla               firefox 19.0b4       *   **       *Mozilla                   firefox 19.0b4   size:20 MB  Release Date :**30-Jan-2013 14:08    المتصفح مجانى*           **      *Mozilla                firefox 19.0b4  عربي * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   فرنسي 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  انجليزي
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **

----------


## بهر يوسف

جزاكم الله

----------

